# How much did you spend making your workbench?



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

I'm at the point of really needing a decent workbench. Because of my limited space, I've been using a combination of a small rolling tool cabinet, sawhorses, or more than likely the concrete floor of the garage - whichever fits the need for the size project I'm working on.

Now that I'm going to be getting a dedicated shop at the house we just bought, I want to put a decent workbench in there as one of the very first things I do.

So I've been poring over a bunch of LJ workbench projects and while there are TONS of great benches out there, I've come to realize (assume) that some of you guys have several hundreds of dollars into your bench (not to mention dozens of hours building them) and that in order to make a really great workbench, it helps to have a decent workbench!

Because of this, I'm leaning towards just buying (Craigslist, Harbor Freight, etc) a decent/suitable workbench so I can get going in earnest on the other projects on my list. Then I can come back later and build the Cadillac of workbenches at a later date. How many guys have gone this route or have been frustrated building a workbench without a workbench and maybe WISH you had gone this route?

Thanks!


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

That is the path I am on… but now 7 years later, I still haven't built the cadillac bench.

I really struggle to redo anything. So I often suffer along - and move to the next great thing before going back and making something that has been a usable workhorse better or replacing it.

Just as i can't justify a Table saw upgrade. Now knowing this about myself - I tend to bite the bullet and go for the item i plan to keep 'forever' because I know i wont ever go back and upgrade.

So to your question - I wish I had built the cadillac or bought it, rather than the more basic bench I got fro Woodworkers Supply - but i suspect is really the same as the Harbor Freight model.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

there is a difference between a decent workbench (almost a necessity) and a Cadillac workbench which is a nicety. I just had an old bench given to me. Look behind the lathe. If that had happened I probably still wouldn't have built my ""good workbench.

I'd go with the craigs list, local landfill, fire wood guy, what ever. Make sure its solid, and you can make almost anything solid. For most applications, even a softwood 2" solid bench will serve you many many years. Eventually you'll either stumble onto the workbench of your dreams, or the material at a reasonable price to make one. The only thing I paid for mine was the vise, the glue and lots of time.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I haven't done it yet but I'm in the collection phase. My cut list and shopping cart totals a bit over $2000, assuming I can get the maple for standard prices.

The benchcrafted vise package is almost $800 alone.
http://www.benchcrafted.com/Ordering.html

Cadillac benches ain't cheap.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

All I needed for a workbench project:
- Workspace to build my bench was a pair of saw horses and a couple of 2×4s. To keep it level and square I used winding sticks, a level, some shims, and a carpenter's framing square.
- Tools were a jig saw, circular saw, table saw, a drill and bits, clamps (lots of clamps), and a ROS and a router.
- Supplies were a gallon of glue, Titebond III, 3 sheets of 3/4 A-C sand-ply and 24 LF of 1×4 oak and 24 LF of 1×4 maple, a bunch of screws, 6" lag bolts, 1-1/4" dowells and my vise is a Groz 9".

Total cost was about $300 including the vise.
I worked on it at night, a couple hours at a time, for about 3 or 4 months.

Oh yeah! I almost forgot, I used a 1/2 sheet of 3/8" MDF and 3/16" hardboard for a sacrificial, replacable top.


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

theres also a difference between a decent workbench and what you'll find at craftman/harbor freight.

I started with a DECENT workbench, that overall cost me under $100 including the vise:


for what it's worth - I could have stayed with that workbench but I really WANTED a bigger and beefier and more capable workbench, and was able to invest the time and effort into building this one later on:


that one cost me over $100, (including the 2 vise hardware) but probably under $150 as I scavenged the top material from a bowling alley.

my point is - you don't have to spend a lot of money to have a GOOD DECENT bench, but building your own will probably give you a better quality bench than a harbor freight dangling unstable alternative - but it will take time to make it.

good luck! and enjoy the ride


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Al is skipping the Cadillac and going staight to the ferrari.


----------



## Greedo (Apr 18, 2010)

the longest and hardest part for my benches or any shop furniture that i made, was the planning and hours of surfing for inspiration. the planning takes months in my case, looking for ideas and inspiration. the building takes about 40-50 hours for something "decent".


----------



## live4ever (Feb 27, 2010)

I probably put $120 into my simple bench. That includes 2×4s for the base, nuts and bolts, a quick-release vise, and leg levelers so I could level the bench with my tablesaw to serve as an outfeed surface. The top I salvaged from an old butcher-block dining table we replaced. If I had to make the top from MDF, it probably would have added $50-60 to the cost.

A basic bench is going to cost a minimum of $150 to build unless you can salvage something for the top or find a great deal on a vise.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

DW, I was thinking more of a Bentley GT. Enormous, heavy, but still gorgeous.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Not counting my vices, I've probably got less than $100 in my bench. Of course it ain't no Cadillac - probably more in the neighborhood of a jalopy - probably a helluvawrecked up jalopy. However, I just happen to have a nice stack of maple squares about 8 feet long and surfaced 4 sides to 2-3/4 square that are laminated, dead square, and as straight as an arrow. Now if I can just scrape up some spare time I could …........


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Not counting the vise, screws, or finish, $106.00, and this is for the temporary bench. I have found a LOT of design issues with the design I got from FWW…

I have a plan that would provide me with a larger, much more substantial mass wise workbench, including enclosed storage with drawers and enclosed doors. Materials total there is $140.00 IF I go cheap and use kiln dried SYP 2×10s for the stock to build the top from.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I meant to say "not counting my vises" above. Quite frankly, my vices have cost me quite a lot over the years. ;-|


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

When I set up my first shop I built a quick and easy workbench out of construction grade pine 2×4s and a sheet of MDF. I built it for less then 100 dollars. It was nothing pretty but it gave me a solid enough table to work on until I could build a better bench.

I have built several benches since then. My current bench was made from several different kinds of wood. The wood I used was all lumber that I had gathered over a two year time frame. The majority of the bench was made from several large planks of common grade red oak and silver maple that I had. The large planks I had were given to me for free but the wood was not clear enough for furniture use so I decided to use them for the workbench. For the rest of the bench I used what ever spare lumber I had on hand. I used some hard maple, cherry and basswood for other parts of the bench.

Rather then going out and spending more money on lumber I made my bench from lumber I had on hand that was either extra or common grade. My suggestion would be to make a temporary bench for as cheap as you can and then later build a better one. You don't have to spend a lot. My silver maple and red oak top is plenty solid enough for my hand tool work. You can buy common grade hardwood lumber for pretty cheap at a lumber yard. Knots and defects wont hurt the work bench at all.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, Al wants the $2,000 FerrariBench. As for me, I settled lower for a miserly $1,000 CadillacBench (21st Century WB). I have ~$1,000 Total invested in my WB, including probably ~180BF of Ash (plenty extra for first-timer mistakes), a Lee Valley/Veritas twin screw face vise, a 7" end vise, and LV dogs and hold-downs.

My justification for this is that the bench itself is a learning tool. I learned many various skills while building this as a first major project. I see that others pride themselves on always building something for nothing. I spent decades with that kind of ethic with regards to my auto/bike tools, home repair, etc., working only with a hammer, a screwdriver, and a pair of vice-grips. Got tired of that life style and started buying REAL tools and never looked back.

MY ADVICE: Go for at least a CadillacBench and spend $600-$1,000 to do it right. You will NOT regret it in the long run. The only other option might be what Don referred to and that would be to build a "Softwood" pine WB on the cheap. That might be a good stop-gap method to buy some time and then you could/would have TWO WBs, one of Hardwood and one of Softwood.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

*Mike*, I totally agree with you. A good bench is something that you should build near the beginning of your wood working career and that you should build it right and with care and craftsmanship. I believe that is the way they did it in the old days in Europe when a wood worker worked as an apprentice for a good many years before becoming a master cabinet maker. Unfortunately I have never had a woodworking career of any kind - not even hobby wood working. All of my woodworking experience has come from what little time I could steal from my engineering and maintenance work which didn't amount to much - a little bit here and a little bit there across 40 years. My spare time started getting a little better about 5 years ago and now I can do woodworking every weekend and I'm so thankful for that. Now, I'm 61 but I still have to work 50 hours a week.


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

Thanks for all the excellent feedback guys! I've been looking for a set of plans that fit my skill , budget and time constraints - all of which are on the low side right now. Once I realized that a few hundred dollars and a few weekends worth of work would net me a still sub-standard workbench, I started looking for workbenches in the $300 range, which would net me back all of my time that I would have used building a bench.

After looking at post after post of crap people are selling on Craigslist, I came across what looks to be a great deal from Grizzly. For $300 I get a turn key solution with drawers that I probably couldn't make as nice for that kind of money.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Depending on what you are going to do with this bench, try looking at the HF bench for $139.00. I have one and am satisfied with it. I find I spend more time at my roll around compression table than at the bench.
Just my $.02


----------



## dpop24 (May 14, 2011)

Looks like its $199 now - currently on sale for $159. With a 20% coupon, that might be the way to go just to get something in the shop. It sounds like I wouldn't even be able to build anything even that nice for much less than that.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, might I step in 'It' here? Warning #1: I use mostly power tools. Warning #2: I'd guess that most won't agree with me, but that's ok. 

1) Materials: If you look at what I would call 'The Book On Benches' (the one from Schwarz, I can't remember the name), he points out that you need Plentiful, Inexpensive, and Stable wood to build your bench. IMO, when most hand-tool guys plan their bench, they boast that they have built with, or will be using Rock Maple or Oak for their bench. You should understand that the old guys did it because it fit the three requirements stated earlier, not primarilly because it looks so good. He (Schwarz) now recommends SYP. I'd say you don't even have to go to that extent.

2) A bench is a consumable: WHAT? I say "Use it, and use it until it is used up.". I'm not saying abuse it, just don't be afraid to nick it. Side note: You know how to have a Heavenly bench? Beat the Hell out of it. Seriously, How many of your woodworker friends would cringe if you laid a board down on their bench and proceeded to drill a 1/8" through hole in your board? If you build it to look like a Cadillac (or a Farrari), then how do you think it will affect you when you have to hit it with a hammer? Just a thought. 

3) Like most other tools, buy/build the best you can afford.

All that being said, I'd highly recommend using 2×4 lumber, preferably free, to build your bench. You might be surprised to see what you can find in a dumpster in the way of wood. Spend your time/money on your vises… and your projects.

And for the record, yes, I bought the HF bench. Seems I paid 99 on sale. HF Rule #1: always buy on sale or with a coupon. If it ain't on sale, then wait till next week. Back to the HF bench. I was surprised when I got home to realize the top is not 2" thick throughout, just on the edges. Nonetheless, I am happy with it for putting my mini lathe on. It will always have a place in my shop. No, I'm not too proud to have some HF tools.


----------



## NANeanderthal (Jun 2, 2011)

While I agree with some of what you say rance. The use it up aspect is the hard part for a handtool guy. Why would you hit you bench with a hammer or drill through holes without a backerboard. The handtool guy would feel the same way about you doing that as you would if I came to your shop and started making holes in and beating on your tablesaw. For us it is the most important tool in the shop, the heart of the shop. Drilling holes and beating it with a hammer is abusing it. Now yes, it will look worn and beat over time through use and accidents, but not from disregard. Please don't take this as I'm upset, just my $.02


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Take a long hard look at Horizontal's bench. It's worth every penny and it'll outlive him (sorry Mike). I've been working on a Lowe's 2×4 bench for 10 years in my quest for the quiet life with detached shop. The bench is so important to me that if I spent $10,000 on it, I wouldn't be embarrassed. Clearly it's come to signify more than just a place for me to do woodworking. It's taken on additional significance. It's kind of like an expression. Take Mike's for instance; it speaks volumes to me.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

As far as price is concerned, it may not be the best way to quantify what your going to get out of your investment. I bought good vises to put on my less than $200 workbench and built the thing out of construction grade pine. If I could build my ultimate bench the first time I would have, but it would have been the wrong bench. The way I see it I spent the $200 bucks so I could get to work and learn what kind of bench I really wanted.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/45051

I could use this bench for the rest of my life if I chose, but I intend to give it to someone just getting started so that the first bench they build is their last.


----------



## BrownsFan (Jul 11, 2011)

2×4 frame and apron with 3/4" particle board has served me well for 7 years doing wood, auto and household tasks. I wish I had a vise, but oh well.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

No offense taken NAN, seriously.  About drilling holes in it. Note that I did specify 1/8". I did that on purpose. I'd likely not do that same thing with a 3/4" spade bit or a forstner. I kinda wanted to get the point across that it won't ruin the bench or make it any less usable if you use it as your backer board for smaller drills. If I had to go get a backer board every time I wanted to drill a hole in fear that I might blemish my bench, then think of the time spent doing that rather than getting some work done. If folks are afraid to put a small hole in it from time to time, then maybe it should be moved from the workshop to the dining room.

As for 'beating' on it, uh, that's only for Heavenly workbenches. If I have a couple of boards that I need to 'beat on', I wouldn't think twice about laying them on the bench and Beating on them. I just don't see anything wrong with that. Even if it left a small indention in the top. Recall earlier that I recommended ordinary 2×4 lumber for the top.

As for my table saw. If I felt the need to drill and tap a hole in my TS tabletop for a fixture, I'd do it. I havn't felt the need on that one…. yet. No, I'd not be happy about folks beating on my TS since it would likely damage it. You see, it was not made for that, whereas my workbenches WERE built to take the blow of a hammer.

FWIW: Sometimes I see the pendulum swing so far in one direction with building masterpiece workbenches that I like to suggest the extreme to get folks to think about why they are in the shop. I see shops in magazines that are so clean that I'd be afraid to 'use' them.  Can a shop be too clean? ABSOLUTELY!!! 

I agree completely with what RGtools said.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

I tend to agree with Rance. Ive seen some beautiful workbenches on this site that I would be afraid to use for fear I'd scratch their furniture quality top.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

RGtools, SAID: 'I could use this bench for the rest of my life if I chose, but I intend to give it to someone just getting started so that the first bench they build is their last."

Frankly, I do NOT see your position as the best argument for spending less than $200 on a WB. But to follow your line of thought, my first work bench was given to me ~15+yr ago (and it was probably 20+ yr old at the time) and it was 2×4 topped w/ply. Look in the background of this picture. But as you can see in the foreground of the same image, my then unfinished WW WB was still useful on saw-horses as a WB as I worked to complete it.

Personally, I default to Al's position in that a quality WB is an expression of why we do this stuff. Nothing more, nothing less… Hence the $1,000 I spent on mine. I love it and *I BUILT IT.*


----------



## brippeon (Apr 10, 2011)

You can build this bench for under $75 even less if you dont need it to be mobile

http://lumberjocks.com/Lockwatcher/blog/20526


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

My bench cost 35 to 50 to build. Particle board and 2X4 and it is mounted on wheels 
so it can be rolled around the shop. The wheels are retractable so the table can sit on
it's 4 legs. If you are a power tool guy this is a great cheap bench. If you are a hand
tool man, you need to build a heavy flat bench. This can be accomplished with milled
2X4's and you can build a heavy stable traditional bench with dogs and a vice for about
$150.00 using soft wood. But you'll need to resurface the bench frequently, but a good 
alternative to hold you over until you can afford a hard wood bench.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't need a workbench to build one, don't need to spend hundreds of hours. Sounds like barriers are being put up when a 'just do it' approach is warrented. The workbench, while important, shouldn't be an alter. Do the best you can, use it for all it can provide, update/modify and, if you have to, build again.

I spent zero dollars on my bench. All reclaimed/salvaged stuff.

Good luck!!


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The hard maple was free on mine, so cost was mainly bolts, glue, sandpaper, and finish. ~ $20.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Simple but fuctional. Waiting for vise, can't make up my mind on which one. Cost around $ 100.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Guy, that bench is very attractive. Huge slab with an ample clamping rail. Don't get me wrong, you don't have to spend $2000 for a nice bench; I just have to spend $2000 for the bench that's in my dreams.


----------



## RGtools (Feb 18, 2011)

Horizontal Mike said "Personally, I default to Al's position in that a quality WB is an expression of why we do this stuff. Nothing more, nothing less… Hence the $1,000 I spent on mine. I love it and I BUILT IT."

I could not agree with you more. I think that we do this for different reasons but our benches are an expression of that. I could not bring myself to spend $2000 on a bench like you and Al (disclaimer: those Benchcrafted benches are gorgeous…might I also recommend Richard Maguire) not because I am cheap but because if I had the $2000 I would spend about $500 on the bench (about $300 of that is on the vise) and blow the rest on decent chisels. My bench would be made out of Black Oak and/or Black Walnut (both are readily and cheaply available to me) and have a massive top, a leg vise, no tool well, and a shelf for my bench planes and bench fixtures. I would respectfully beat the hell out of it. That's the bench I will have…you have yours.

But that really does answer the question that started this thread. How much do you spend on a bench? Answer: Whatever you need to to get to work.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, hardware tends to make up about half the cost of my WB as well. I spent ~$500 on bench hardware (LV vises, dogs, & hold-downs). So if I said I spent only $500 on the actual WB maybe that would sound better to some folks.

After all, if/when I beat this WB up and need to replace it with another, I could still REUSE the hardware on my NEXT WB. That being said, that is also highly unlikely as I am a hobbiest and not likely to wear my WB out anytime soon. *;-)*


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

I think we're all in agreement that a bench is critical. Your work will partially dictate the style and function; your personality, budget, and aesthetic will determine the rest. My bench is probably 3 foot by 2 foot with a 4 inch layered pine top. To resist handplaning forces, I sandwiched a 1/2 inch steel plate between the substructure and 1 inch thick (meant to be disposable) pine top. The quick release vise is mounted to the steel and the dogs perforate it. The legs contain a 1 inch iron pipe filled with lead shot. At 3×2 feet, I'd estimate it at 300 pounds or more. It's evolved over the 10 years (hard to believe) since I built it in my garage. So have I. I still love walking up to it, admiring its dings, kerfs, and filthy patina. I've angrily smashed tools on it, spit on it, bled on it, and studied quietly on it. Probably cried on it on more than a few occasions.

It's not an altar, cetainly not. But it's more than a table. I expect that my new bench, no matter what I spend on it, will give me a good feeling when I approach it. Hard to put a price on that.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm at a little over two bills into mine, and … so far … I'm perfectly happy with it.

My post on the subject … should have a link to the plans, if interested.


----------



## Arch_E (Jun 30, 2011)

I read in a post a while back a great idea that's fairly reasonable: check the Grizzly site and price out the laminated tops. You build the base (cheaper materials) and then add the finished top.

Now, for the humble pie serving: no way I would take this advice. Nope, not self-sufficient me. No, I found a haul of 5/16 oak flooring ripped out of a flood damaged house (katrina related); removed every nail, cut out all the bad spots and the inconsistencies of width. Then, I made a jig for mass gluing, and I glued 1/4ish strips together, creating a massive 32" wide top. And it sucks!!!!! It's a bear to plane, bounces off the jointer, dulls plane blades like a demon and has hundreds of little waves in it. Plus, it shifted, cupping and twisting under my inconsistent clamping. When I finish (and maybe I will, or won't) this dang beast, I'll probably have lost a full 1/4" off the 2 1/8 strip width. I'm not really sure I want to subject my tools to the toughness of this laminated monster.

SO, have you done any laminating lately? Those bigger boards are a better for a reason! Seriously, build your mercedes base! Get that part right; and, then, add a door or a temporary top until you can finish that dream bench. However, be very, very careful to buy cheap: WE REALLY DO GET WHAT WE PAY FOR!


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Lemme' add one other thought:

Whatever you do, if possible, consider building your top in two or more pieces, so that-WHEN the time comes (initially, AND in a few years)-you can flatten it by running each glued-up section through a planer or drum sander.

NOT having thought about that, in advance, I had to haul MY top to a cabinet shop to get it Dead Flat, on day one.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Lemme' add one other thought:

Whatever you do, if possible, consider building your top in two or more pieces, so that-WHEN the time comes (initially, AND in a few years)-you can flatten it by running each glued-up section through a planer or drum sander.

NOT having thought about that, in advance, I had to haul MY top to a cabinet shop to get it Dead Flat, on day one.


----------



## Dcase (Jul 7, 2010)

Rance- I agree with what you said about banging up the bench top. I spent a lot of time on my bench top wanting it to look nice but I knew it wouldn't be long before it started getting battle damage.

Days after I completed my bench I was using a hand saw on it and as I finished the cut the saw slipped and I put a nice gouge on my bench. I actually think damage like that adds a lot of character to the bench. I don't mind damage like that.

As for drilling holes I discovered a little trick to drill holes on your bench. When I drill boards on my bench I make sure the hole is right over one of my Dog holes. That way when I drill through it does not hit the bench. Works like a charm.


----------



## whitedog (Dec 7, 2008)

Is this a trick … did my wife ask you to ask me ?


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

My bench cost me about $150 and took a weekend to build. I got the plans from FWW. I palm on building the Accorn workbench in the future for a challenge.bench


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Very clever idea Neil.

That's what I'm talking about Dan. I hope you didn't cry when it happened. Hey, if you cry when it happens, then you've over built your bench. Now there's an axiom.  I've done the dog hole thing too, but sometimes I need a backer board.


----------



## rance (Sep 30, 2009)

Guyk,

Nice bench. Care to share what materials and finish you used?


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Thank you Rance. This is a very simple yet sturdy bench. The top is two piece's of 3/4 inch Birch plywood glued together, with white pine on the edges, finished with 6 coats of GF water based poly. The base is 4×4 Fir. The base is bolted together and painted with black paint. I used this design before and it has worked well for me over the years. If you ever get to northeast Pa you are welcome to come see it and the rest of the shop.


----------



## mountainaxe (Jul 17, 2011)

This was my first bench (see attached website) and it only cost around $150. It was easy and quick to build with limited tools. Best thing is that this bench is rock solid and works very well. It's not a trophy bench, but it sure is the right price.

http://americanwoodworker.com/blogs/projects/archive/2009/03/04/tom-s-torsion-box-workbench.aspx


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^Jeff, my favorite part of the build is using a handscrew as a repeatable spacer. Genius!


----------



## CartersWhittling (Jan 29, 2011)

I am currently in the progress of building my "cadillac" workbench. At the moment though I have the time, currently working only part time, and also have money that I saved up from my previous job to spend on a nice workbench. I would recommend waiting for the time to make your bench or put off other projects to build it, and make a couple saw benches to build your new bench on. This way you save your money you would spend buying a cheap bench now and rebuilding a nice one later.


----------

